# Heavenly brew pressure



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all.

Anyone adjusted the brew pressure on theirs?

Checked the pressure on mine today and found it to be 12 bar. I would like to drop this to 9bar.

Really just looking for confirmation that it is adjusted on the expansion valve.

Cheers Shaun.


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got this from Ebay









This gave a reading of 10bar which didn't seem right. So borrowed a gauge from work which is a professional item and built to a tolerance of 1.6%.









This gauge gave a reading of 12bar









I decided to trust this gauge rather than the Ebay cheapie!

So removed the casing from the Heavenly and the expansion valve is situated next to the water tank.









Removed the clear silicone pipe from the top of the valve followed by the brass nut.

This revealed the adjuster ring.

Turned the ring 1/4 turn anti clockwise and then replaced the brass nut and silicone pipe.

Retested and the pressure was reduced to 10.5bar.









Hopefully this should give a pressure of about 9bar when pulling a shot.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How much was that shaun


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Got it now, I wonder how many of the cheap eBay gauges are giving completely false readings?


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Got it now, I wonder how many of the cheap eBay gauges are giving completely false readings?


Yes 2bar adrift is really not acceptable:mad:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Send it back dude, I assume you paid via PayPal, if so you are totally covered


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes. Not fit for purpose. Will be returning it on monday.


----------

